# Parker's Stats and Contribution Next Year



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Stats
1st year: 9.2 ppg, 4.3 apg, 2.6 rpg, 42% fg, 29.4 mpg
2nd year: 15.5 ppg, 5.3 apg, 2.6 rpg, 46% fg, 33.8 mpg
3rd year: 14.7 ppg, 5.5 apg, 3.2 rpg, 45% fg, 34.4 mpg

Predicted 4th year stats: 17.7 ppg, 6.7 apg, 3.0 rpg, 45% fg, 35.7 mpg, 2 to per game

Now I know there are two pretty distinct groups of posters on this board on the views of TP. One group is the group that think he is overrated and will always be inconsistent. The other group is the one that thinks he will be a top 5 pg soon. My stats take a in between view of what he should be like next year. These are very reasonable predicted stats well within Tony's reach and he could even surpass them.

Although his scoring stats dropped last year(just by a hair tho) he showed more consistency and leadership and if it wasn't for his injury he would have had a much better season. He started the season out slow and kept picking up the pace as the season went on.

I predict that Tony will be considerably more consistent than we have ever seen him before next year. He was practically a HSer when he entered the league and has matured nicely over his 3 year tenure with the Spurs. Next year should be his bust out year that proves that he belongs in the elite (top 5 or 6) level of point guards. His defense has improved vastly over the past couple of years as has his leadership skills. He is a better and more willing passer now and has much better shot selection. He very well could be an all star next year behind Baron Davis and I know next year he will be our most vocal and main court leader.

This is the year Tony shows that he can be as good as us Spurs fans say he is on a consistent basis. Good Luck Tony and Don't let me down.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

I agree, I think Tony Parker will be a great guard and a nice leader on the floor. He will be in his fourth season and will be in a place to win a championship. He will step it up come playoff time a deilver even a better preformance in the playoffs than last year. Hes very upset and wanting to get back to the playoffs, more determind than ever to win a championship his stats will be 16.5 pts and around 7 apg and near playoffs he will have around 23 points and around 10 apg. td and tp best 1 and 2 punch!


PS. Tim Duncan doesnt get enough respect, he is the greatest.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think TP's scoring will increase a little bit from last year, and he might also drop a few more dimes as well. I think he'll get 16-17 PPG and 6-7 APG next year, and in his prime, I think he could be a 18-20 PPG and 7-8 APG player. Consistency is his main flaw right now, as texan mentioned. If he finds a way to cut back on his very mediocre nights, he'll surpass the numbers I have for him for this season. Also, if Parker would actually hit free throws at a much better rate, he'd easily score 17 PPG.



Once again, Parker is going to be the key to our season. If he finds consistency, we find another championship.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Parker decided to work on his game this summer*

For the first time, Tony declined to join the french national team this summer to work on his game.

Last year he was very tired at the end of the Eurobasket in Sweden, and then injured his ankle on the preseason. Not the best way to have a good season...

Expect him to be ready for his contract year, and for the title reconquest!!!


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

Tony Parker is a consistent outside shot away from being the best pg in the league. His quickness is breathtaking. He's much better with his decision making. He needs to be able to hit that jumper though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> Tony Parker is a consistent outside shot away from being the best pg in the league. His quickness is breathtaking. He's much better with his decision making. He needs to be able to hit that jumper though.


It's not even funny how wrong this post is. He isn't better than JKidd, only thing he has on JKidd is a _better_ J and age. Marbury is still 2nd best, and if the Allen Iverson experiment works out, he is better than TP. TP will never be the best PG in the NBA. I like him as a player but, he just can't.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> It's not even funny how wrong this post is. He isn't better than JKidd, only thing he has on JKidd is a _better_ J and age. Marbury is still 2nd best, and if the Allen Iverson experiment works out, he is better than TP. TP will never be the best PG in the NBA. I like him as a player but, he just can't.


I agree he will never be the best, but don't you think that he could be a top 3/5 point guard if he becomes consistent. We all have seen that he is more of a PG than the likes of Steve Francis but he still can score with the best of them. He is the quickest or one of the quickest players in the league and has a very bright future ahead of him. All things considered, I think TP can and will become a top 3/5 point guard in the prime of his career.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> It's not even funny how wrong this post is. He isn't better than JKidd, only thing he has on JKidd is a _better_ J and age. Marbury is still 2nd best, and if the Allen Iverson experiment works out, he is better than TP. TP will never be the best PG in the NBA. I like him as a player but, he just can't.



Marbury is the 2nd best PG in the league, but that's not set in stone, especially as he gets older. Anyways, Marbury puts up nice little stats, but he hasn't amounted to much in terms of winning. As for Jason Kidd, he better hope that his knee is alright, or he is not the best PG in the league. He's not the type of player that can make it alright with a bum knee, because he's a fastbreak PG that has to push the ball to be effective. I won't even mention Allen Iverson, because he's not the PG yet, and he hasn't been a PG for awhile now.


Tony Parker already scores 15 PPG, dishes out 5 APG, and he's still several years away from his prime. And yes, he already has a championship on his resume as well, so saying that he doesn't have a chance to be the best PG in the league is a little harsh.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> It's not even funny how wrong this post is. He isn't better than JKidd, only thing he has on JKidd is a _better_ J and age. Marbury is still 2nd best, and if the Allen Iverson experiment works out, he is better than TP. TP will never be the best PG in the NBA. I like him as a player but, he just can't.


Kidd is getting older and breaking down.

Marbury shoots too much.

The AI experiment at pg will be a bust.

Parker is what, 22 freaking years old? He has an excellent chance of becoming the best pg in the league IF he improves his jumper.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Parker MUST be more consistent. He's not a top five PG - not even top 10 (yet) in the NBA. He'll be a top 10 this upcoming season. If he's to be a top 5 PG then he has to deliver ALL SEASON long. Sure he has a championship but Kidd & Marbury haven't and they are still way better than Parker.

So, will this be Parkers year ? He's got the youth going for him and most PGs emerge in their fourth season. We'll see and I hope he will become what you all state above in this thread.

Peace, Mike :swammi:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> Parker MUST be more consistent. He's not a top five PG - not even top 10 (yet) in the NBA. He'll be a top 10 this upcoming season. If he's to be a top 5 PG then he has to deliver ALL SEASON long. Sure he has a championship but Kidd & Marbury haven't and they are still way better than Parker.
> 
> So, will this be Parkers year ? He's got the youth going for him and most PGs emerge in their fourth season. We'll see and I hope he will become what you all state above in this thread.
> ...





As Spurs fans, we hope that this is Parker's year. If not, then I pray that Parker will have his breakthrough year as a Spur, because he's going to be an awesome player.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Back to Parker´s stats...

17.4 ppg
6.5 apg
3.6 rpg
2.1 to per game


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes ! Let's get back to Parker´s stats :

16.5 ppg - this could go higher, say 17.8 ppg at best.
5.9 apg - not in this system and not with Brent Barry around.
3.1 rpg - just not a rebounder, only rbs are due to quickness.
1.9 to per game - read above.

Not breakout stats but I think Brent Barry was hired for a reason...CONSISTENCY !!! Parker will always be solid and sometimes even great. But never consistent - think mighty mouse.

Peace, Mike :swammi:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

My Guess...

16.1ppg 6apg 3rpg 2topg 46fg%

I don't like the spurs... but i don't hate them either... Parker will do great but will not be the STAR he's destined to be for another 1 or 2 years... I actually think Spuers are not better than last year.. They were the best with the Pistons... Fisher is a Title Killer!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> My Guess...
> 
> 16.1ppg 6apg 3rpg 2topg 46fg%
> ...


How are the Spurs not better than last years team? They return practically their whole line up but exchange Hedo for Brent Barry, Parker and Manu improve and Devin Brown is a contributer. I don't see how they could have gotten worse over this off-season. We will have to wait til next season to see if this season gels but on paper it looks like an upgrade from last year.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Call me crazy.. but i actually think Hedo would be great if he had stayed with the Spurs... Right now i would take him voer Barry...but that's just me... I don't like Barry that much... But... if Malone sign with the Spurs and you play Duncan at Center with Malone at PF it would be amazing! I do't think Nesterovic will improve aqs much as people say...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Parker:
18ppg, 6.5 apg, 3rpg, 2.5 TO

with more experiences Parker will certanly become more consistant- and he is only 22 and will already be playing his 4th season this year...

With Parker and Ginobili not reaching their prime yet, + Barry - Turkoglu leaving I can't see really how the Spurs could be worse than last year.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i think there better


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Parker is one of those players who will always be better than his stats show. I see him havinga very effective season, but not really a guy who will put up eye-popping stats. I think he'll be right around 16 ppg and 6 apg. Nothing spectacular, but he'll be solid on both ends of the court and I think he'll show a little more consistency this year.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i think its about time parker becomes more consistent... i mean this will be his fourth year, so i dont think the his "young" excuse will work anymore. i just want him to be consistent... not 30 points 10 assist in one game, then 8 points 3 assist the next.

parkers stat

16ppg 6.7 apg 3 rpg 


btw. its good that we have barry 'cuz hedo sucked really bad in the playoffs.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> i think its about time parker becomes more consistent... i mean this will be his fourth year, so i dont think the his "young" excuse will work anymore. i just want him to be consistent... not 30 points 10 assist in one game, then 8 points 3 assist the next.
> 
> parkers stat
> ...


I agree that this is the year Parker should become more consistent but he really is still learning the game and developing into the player he one day will become. he was basically a HSer coming into the NBA and he was a 3 or 4 year "project" so this is the year he is being expected to show his consistency. I couldnt have asked for anything more out of Parker in his first three years in the league and I expect him to be consistent this year. I've heard that he has been worken out in SA almost all summer and is ready to step his game up a notch. Hopefully its true.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I have this funny feeling that Parker will never amount to more than a good PG. He's got all the tools to be a great slashing PG, but unfortunately his head isn't on straight, he can't ever seem to find his rhythm on a consistent basis. His jumper is really awful too, much much too streaky.

Quite frankly, Parker is impossible to predict because he has been so inconsistent his whole career. Well actually, never mind, he's consistently inconsistent, that much is predictable. 

Anyway, if Parker doesn't have his breakthrough year by the time his (fourth) season is up this coming year, I don't think he'll ever be a top 5 PG. But if he really blossoms this year (18-6-3 or something), then I think he'll definitely be a top 5 PG. Remember, the learning curve for PGs is steep and Parker is right on the edge of his major development period (historically speaking).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I have this funny feeling that Parker will never amount to more than a good PG. He's got all the tools to be a great slashing PG, but unfortunately his head isn't on straight, he can't ever seem to find his rhythm on a consistent basis. His jumper is really awful too, much much too streaky.
> 
> Quite frankly, Parker is impossible to predict because he has been so inconsistent his whole career. Well actually, never mind, he's consistently inconsistent, that much is predictable.
> ...





Yeah, Parker becoming a stud PG is not set in stone. However, Parker came into this league as basically a high schooler, and guys 3-4 years out of high school aren't considered to be in their prime yet. With that said, I still believe Parker is just entering his prime. He's still ridiculously young for a PG, and he's shown improvements in his game through the years. Of course, he only sprinkles in those improvements during the course of the season because of his inconsistency, but hopefully he'll get over that. Speaking of consistency, that might be the one hurdle for Parker to overcome if he wants to be a top tier PG, because there's no doubt he has the talent.


----------

